# Nuevo 2008 Classic



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Hi all,

Having picked our van 3 weeks ago I am still awaiting the vehicle & habitation handbooks.

Your help would be appreciated.

When connected to 220V does the inbuilt charger charge both batteries i.e. leisure and vehicle? If yes what must I do if anything to achieve this.

Is there a modification to infill the well by the rear door? Or is this a diy job? Your ides would be helpful.

Is the freshwater and loo flush tanks winterised?

Where is the vehicle battery? I have looked everywhere.

Despite everything being switched off, the inbuilt computer is showing a "High Battery Drain" any ideas.

Thanking you all in anticipation.

Drew


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

Unless there has been a Battery Master type switch fitted then the mains charger wont charge the vehicle battery

The well by the rear door ??? if no one answers this will have a look at bulldog01's 2008 Nuevo Classic later this week

Toilet flush tank - partly but we alway run with ours part full in the winter just in case it wanted to freeze

Have a look under the mats in the cab for an inspection hatch - got an idea its there

Is the drain on the leisure battery ? unless there has been something left on the only other thing I can suggest is a panel fault as the habitation electrics are fairly straight forward in the Nuevo Classic

Nice little vans, our friends have had one now for over 12 months with no issues


----------



## Spannerman007 (Jun 8, 2010)

*Battery Charging*

If you have the same control unit in your Nouevo as in the Berkshire, you will find that you have to select which battery you want to charge. I overcame this problem by purchasing a Charge Manager from CAK (part no. BCM 12). This unit allows the charger to automatically charge the vehicle battery once the auxillary battery is fully charged.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Hi,

I have looked at the handbooks on the AS web site, unfortunately my model is not displayed and the Control Panel on the new Nuevo is different from the one I have. I am led to believe that the one fitted is a PDU 4M but I stand to be corrected. 

In the meantime I have just ordered a CTEC XS7000 Charger that I hope will do the trick.

Drew


----------



## Spannerman007 (Jun 8, 2010)

*XS7000*

The XS7000 will do the job well. I used an XS800 successfully. The advantage of this unit is that it is fully automatic and in the event of power cuts - which we tend to suffer from where I live - you do not have to go and reset it every time!

Regards, Spannerman007


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Hi all,

I have just found that the 12V power socket in the cab only operates when the ignition is switched on, is there a quick way of re-wiring this so that it is permanently on? I can then plug the CTEC charger in to recharge the vehicle battery.

Drew


----------



## Spannerman007 (Jun 8, 2010)

*Nuevo*

Hi Drew

I permanently wired my Ctek into my Berkshire. In the kit is a lead with terminals that fit straight on to the battery terminal fixing bolts. I then ran the cable out of the battery housing and mounted the Ctek unit, in my case, on to the side of the seat base. Fortunately there was a mains socket adjacent to the seat into which I permanently plugged in the Ctek. As soon as I hooked up to the mains the Ctek was charging the vehicle battery.

Regards, Spannerman007


----------

